# aus IspConfig Master einen IspConfig slave einrichten



## etron770 (7. Nov. 2014)

Ich habe einen Web/Mailserver (Vserver) in 2 Vserver aufgeteilt (kopiert mit vzdump und vzrestore)
Beim ersten habe ich Das Mailsystem deaktiviert, beim zweiten den Webserver also die Webs (ausgenommen ISPConfig also apache läuft noch)
Kann ich und wenn ja wie kann ich nachträglich aus dem Mailsystem einen Slave vom Web ISPConfig machen. Im Manual ist es ja als Neuinstallation angegeben.


----------



## etron770 (11. Nov. 2014)

Ich kann die Frage dahingehend reduzieren dass ich eien neuen (mail) slave eingerichtet haben.
Folgendes habe ich durgchgeführt
Webserver neu aufgsestzt master < die Dbisconfig Datenbank des alten servers
Webserver mail neu auggesetzt slave
Datenaustausch klappt alles nur ein Problem bleibt übrig

Alle mails die vom Master ausgehend auf Mailboxen gesendet werden, die in der dsipconfig beim master schon drin waren landen in der Datei /var/vmail/Maildir des masters.
z.B Webformulare Servermails usw.

1. wie mache ich dem System klar dass die emails auf den slave müssen 
2. Wie bekomme ich  die Mails aus der Datei auf den richtigen server


----------



## etron770 (11. Nov. 2014)

Antwort auf 1. courier postfix usw deinstallieren
bleibt frage 2:
2. Wie bekomme ich die Mails aus der Datei Maildir auf den richtigen server
aber eigentlich nur interessehalber ist nichts wichtiges drin


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2014)

Maildir ist ein Verzeichnis oder besser gesagt ein Verzeichnisschem zum ablegen von Emails und die ganze Ordnerstruktur kannst Du einfach auf den neuen Server rüber kopieren.


----------



## etron770 (12. Nov. 2014)

In diesem Fall ist /var/vmail/Maildir eine Textdatei:
-rw-------  1 vmail vmail 5923832 Nov 11 21:57 Maildir1


----------



## etron770 (12. Nov. 2014)

so ganz richtig ist Master (web) Slave (mail) wohl doch noch nicht, denn auf dem Master werden die /var/vmail/domain.??/ Verzeichnisse immer wieder angelegt


----------



## etron770 (13. Jan. 2015)

Heute (nach getrigem remove/purge postfix - install sendmail) kam diese Mail:
12.01.2015-18:32 - WARNING - Mailfilter config directory '/var/vmail/mailfilters' does not exist. Creating it now.
(kommt die von IspConfig wenn ja wäre es  hilfreich, wenn dies und die IP des Servers dabei angegeben würde)
und nun habe ich die Vezeichnisstruktur:
var/vmail/mailbox1
var/vmail/mailbox2
....
/var/vmail/mailfilters/mailbox1
/var/vmail/mailfilters/mailbox2
.....
/var/vmail/mailfilters/mailbox9
/var/vmail/mailbox9


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2015)

Der Inhalt der Nachricht ist von ISPConfig, die Mails elber ist von Cron. Die obige Mailstruktur entspeicht aber nciht dem was ISPConfig üblicherweise verwendet, Du musst da was manuell angepasst haben. Die Struktur von ISPConfig ist:

/var/vmail/domain.tld/user/

und

/var/vmail/mailfilters/domain.tld/user/


----------



## etron770 (18. Jan. 2015)

Sorry, mit Mailbox? meinte ich ../domain.tld/.... Aber es dürften dich keine Mailverzeichnisse angelegt werden wenn die die Konfiguration vom Master (alles außer Mail) und Mailserver richtig durchgeführt hätte oder?


----------



## Till (21. Jan. 2015)

Wenn der Server keien Mail accounts hat, dann sollten da auch keine mail verzeichnisse sein (außer mailfilters, das ist immer da, aber halt leer). Wenn es mailverzeichnisse gibt dann muss es einträge in der mail_user tabelle und mail_domain tabelle geben bei denen server_id = der server_id dieses servers ist. Oder aber die Verzeichnisse waren schon vor der Umstellung dort.


----------



## etron770 (21. Jan. 2015)

[QUOTE="dann muss es einträge in der mail_user tabelle und mail_domain tabelle geben[/QUOTE]
Ja so ist es,  irgendetwas ist komplett falsch konfiguriert :-(

Ich kann beim Anlegen der Mailkonten den den Mailserver nicht auswählen, aber die Mailkonten werden auf den Mailserver übertragen. Es sieht so aus als ob ich das das System beim aufteilen auf 2 Server nicht auf verteilte Dienste konfiguriert habe sondern auf Master/Slave. Kann ich das per cnf Dateien ändern?


----------



## Till (21. Jan. 2015)

Zitat von etron770:


> Kann ich das per cnf Dateien ändern?


das ist in ispconfig unter System > server services konfiguriert. Dort darf kein mirroring an sein.


----------



## etron770 (21. Jan. 2015)

Ja genau, nun fällt es mir wieder ein was im November war ...
Ich habe den Mailserver nicht zur Auswahl, wenn ich eine E-mail Domain auswähle, und wenn ich den Mirror beim Mailserver entferne so kann ich die Mailkonten nicht mehr pflegen, und daran bin ich bei der Konfiguration hängen geblieben.


----------



## Till (21. Jan. 2015)

Du hast nur die Server zur auswahl als mailserver, bei denen unter system > services email aktiv ist.


----------



## etron770 (21. Jan. 2015)

[QUOTE=" system > *Server *services[/QUOTE] ?
das sind beide Aktiv aber wenn ich Mail beim Webserver deaktiviere habe ich überhaupt keine Auswahl mehr


----------



## etron770 (22. Jan. 2015)

Ich habs ... saublöder Fehler: ich muss ja beides zugleich setzten
System -> Server Service:
bei Webserver Mail deaktivieren und
bei Mailserver (ist slave von deaktivieren)
ich habe immer nachdem ich eines von Beiden geändert habe geschaut ob ich nun den Mailserver bie den Mail Domains eintragen kann


----------



## etron770 (22. Jan. 2015)

Nächste Baustelle
nun werden aber z.b Anderungen an den Mailkonten nicht auf den Mailserver übertragen, muss ich da noch etwas in der /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/config.inc.ph ändern?


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2015)

Steht denn in der config.inc.php die richtig server_id drin, also die ID des Datensatzes des richtigen servers aus der server tabelle in der dbispconfig datenbank?


----------



## etron770 (23. Jan. 2015)

also in der Mailserver config steht unter 
//** Database settings for the master DB
der DB Server und Datenbank des Dbisconfig Servers  (der bei dem ich die Daten eingebe)
unter 
//** Database 
steht der Zugang zur lokalen Datenbank
vom Mailserver kann ich per Konsole auf die Datenbank zugreifen
Ändere ich das Passwort in den Benutzernamen in //** Database settings for the master DB
so kommt beim Aufruf von server.sh eine Fehlermeldung. dbsipconfig vom Mailserver greift also auf die Datenbank des Dbisconfig Servers zu

oder benötigt der Mailserver nur einen Eintrag in  //** Database und nicht in  //** Database settings for the master DB


----------



## Till (23. Jan. 2015)

Wenn der amilserevr der master ist, dann darf nur der database eintrag gesetzt sein und keinesfalls der master eintrag.


----------



## etron770 (23. Jan. 2015)

Mailserver: nur Mail  -> lokale Db und Master Db

Webserver (der beim Mailserver als Master eingetragen ist) :  den Rest ohne Mail mit der Dbisconfig Eingabeseite
Nur lokale Db eingetragen Master db alle Einträge auf '';


----------



## etron770 (26. Jan. 2015)

Kann es sein dass noch ein cronjob angepasst werden muss, nachdem ich ja den Server dupliziert habe und dann die Dienste geteilt habe?
Eventuell läuft der cronjob ja noch so auf dem Mailserver wie bei einem standalone server?


----------



## Till (26. Jan. 2015)

Die cronjobs sind auf master und slave die selben, daran kann es nicht liegen.


----------



## etron770 (27. Jan. 2015)

Eventuell liegt es daran:
a) Email -> Email Domain -> übersicht
alte (auf dem gemeinsamen System angelegte) Email Domains werden mit Webserver Domain als Server angezeigt
Bei Anlage neuer Domains steht nur die Mailserver Domain als Server zur Verfügungn und sie werden in der Übersicht auch so angezeigt. Und diese werden dann auch am Mailserver angelegt/aktualisiert
b) Email -> Email Domain B> Bearbeitung einer Domain bei der in der Übersicht der Webserver als Server angezeigt wird.
I m Bearbeitungsmodus wird (trotz in Übersicht  Webserver Domain) nur  die Mailserver Domain dargestellt, aber beim Abspeichern ändert sich die Domain nicht.
Setze ich bei System -> Server Services auch beim Webserver Mail als aktiv so kann ich komischerweise  bei b) nur noch die Webserver Domain auswählen.
Irgendwas ist inkonsistent - kann man eventuell nachträglich das System nicht trennen?
.Ergänzung: wenn ich in der Datenbank die  dbispconfig. mail_domain die Server Id bei den alten Einträgen manuell korrigiere funktioniert alles.


----------



## Till (27. Jan. 2015)

Zitat von etron770:


> Irgendwas ist inkonsistent - kann man eventuell nachträglich das System nicht trennen?


Man kann Systeme nachträglich trennen, hab ich schon ein paar mal gemacht.



Zitat von etron770:


> .Ergänzung: wenn ich in der Datenbank die  dbispconfig. mail_domain die Server Id bei den alten Einträgen manuell korrigiere funktioniert alles.


Hattest Du die noch nicht korrigiert? Trennen bedeutet doch gerade, dass Du die ID's der mail records uf die des neuen mail servers änderst.


----------



## etron770 (27. Jan. 2015)

In der config.inc.php stehen die Ids drin, Ich dachte dass es reicht, wenn ich über das Webinterface  -> #24 b) der Mail Domain dann den neuen Server zuweise. Aber das hatte nicht geklappt. Das ich das in der Db machen muss hatte ich nicht so verstanden.


----------

